# 3 months old toy poodle puppy pukes😭



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

Unless she's continuously vomiting, I don't think the ER vet is necessary but definitely a call or visit again to the regular vet. It's true that some puppies will vomit with some regularity. The yellowish, foamy, frothy substance is bile. This can happen when their tummy is empty and gastric juices aggravate her GI system. For that, my vet had suggested giving a small portion of the days kcal/feeding portion shortly before bedtime. 

How many meals a day are you giving her and when each day? I haven't read the hypoglycemia sticky thread in a while and I don't think this is the case, assuming your vet went over that with you, but it's worth looking thru that. If the food is what the breeder was feeding, then it's not likely to be the cause. If her food was changed not long before this started, or if it was changed but not transitioned slowly, that might be a factor. 

The reassuring things are that she's otherwise acting normally.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It's so hard to say when it's time to rush to the vet. I'm sorry. I wish I could make that decision easier for you. I know it's extra scary with such a small puppy. 

Did the vet discuss hypoglycemia with you so you'd know the signs?

I will say that my mini Gracie had frequent morning vomiting aka bilious vomiting, but finding the right food (including treats) for her and giving her a bedtime snack really helped, as did avoiding all morning activity until she'd eaten a little breakfast. Is it possible your puppy is waking up and getting restless enough to trigger vomiting?

Peggy gets a 1/4 cup of kibble in her crate at bedtime, but Gracie did better with bland cereal, like Cheerios or puffed rice. (I'm not recommending this—in fact, one vet was rather horrified—but over time you figure out what works best for your dog.) I also have always ensured my dogs have 24/7 access to fresh water.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unless she's continuously vomiting, I don't think the ER vet is necessary but definitely a call or visit again to the regular vet. It's true that some puppies will vomit with some regularity. The yellowish, foamy, frothy substance is bile. This can happen when their tummy is empty and gastric juices aggravate her GI system. For that, my vet had suggested giving a small portion of the days kcal/feeding portion shortly before bedtime.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the reply! This morning she puked the food, not the yellowish liquid, I’m assuming it was what I fed her before the bedtime. If I don’t feed her before the bedtime then she pukes the bile, so I don’t really know what to do.. I normally feed her three times a day: 7 am,1 pm,7 pm. Each meal is 1/8 of the measurement cup. 
Recently I started to divide meals and feed her every two hours in tiny portions + a bedtime snack. At this point I’m so confused, I don’t really know if this is not enough for her or maybe it’s too much.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> It's so hard to say when it's time to rush to the vet. I'm sorry. I wish I could make that decision easier for you. I know it's extra scary with such a small puppy.
> 
> Did the vet discuss hypoglycemia with you so you'd know the signs?
> 
> ...


We didn’t specifically talk about hypoglycemia with the vet, but if it’s diagnosed by taking a blood sample, they took one and it was completely clear. 
She wakes up to puke, at five in the morning. She pukes while she is still in her crate so I don’t think it’s the physical activity. I’m questioning if I’m feeding her the perfect amount. Because yesterday morning she puked the yellowish liquid which means she had an empty stomach, but this morning she puked the food she ate before she slept. 
She is nearly three months old, she weighs 1.5kgs. I feed her three times a day, each meal 1/8-2/8 of the measurement cup. 
Thanks a lot for the reply. I am really worried and it helps to hear opinions from experienced people. I’ll definitely research hypoglycaemia and see if she has other symptoms.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Gracie's morning pukes were sometimes pure bile, sometimes undigested food.

Serving size will depend on the brand and formula of food you're feeding, so it's best to look at the label and use that number as a starting point. Then you monitor her weight and hunger levels to ensure she's not getting too much or too little. (I personally like to give puppies as much as they want, assuming they don't have any issue with wolfing food or gorging themselves.)

I looked at the online feeding guide for Royal Canin Mini Starter, but it only goes up to 8 weeks. And the description states it's only intended for that very early period of growth.

It's possible it's just too rich now for your little girl. Have you purchased her next stage of food so you can begin slowly transitioning her?


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Gracie's morning pukes were sometimes pure bile, sometimes undigested food.
> 
> Serving size will depend on the brand and formula of food you're feeding, so it's best to look at the label and use that number as a starting point. Then you monitor her weight and hunger levels to ensure she's not getting too much or too little. (I personally like to give puppies as much as they want, assuming they don't have any issue with wolfing food or gorging themselves.)
> 
> ...


The breeder and the vet didn’t say anything about that at all! I think this might be it ,thank you so much, I’ll ask the vet for the next stage of food. Thanks again.


----------



## that_poodle_noodle (Jul 24, 2020)

If this is happening every day, my first thought would be the food that she’s on - maybe try a bland diet of chicken and rice for two days and see if it still happens on this? I know everyone does it differently, but I would also still be feeding 4 meals a day for a 3 month old toy poodle just because they’re so small (and then transition to 3 meals at around the 4 month mark). When Noodle needs a bland diet, I usually do about 30g of chicken and rice per meal at roughly 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm, then a tiny bit before bed (but Noodle is a little oversized so if you have a tiny toy you may need less). Hope this helps!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I would change her food. Food intolerance can cause a dog to vomit. Since dogs are most often allergic/intolerant to meat, try a different protein. Chicken and beef are often problematic. You could try fish, like salmon, or a different meat.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

that_poodle_noodle said:


> If this is happening every day, my first thought would be the food that she’s on - maybe try a bland diet of chicken and rice for two days and see if it still happens on this? I know everyone does it differently, but I would also still be feeding 4 meals a day for a 3 month old toy poodle just because they’re so small (and then transition to 3 meals at around the 4 month mark). When Noodle needs a bland diet, I usually do about 30g of chicken and rice per meal at roughly 8am, 12pm, 4pm and 8pm, then a tiny bit before bed (but Noodle is a little oversized so if you have a tiny toy you may need less). Hope this helps!


It doesn’t happen everyday but nowadays it’s for sure that she has an upset tummy so it might be a good idea to try a bland diet. Thank you for sharing your own solutions. I hope Noodle is doing amazing! Thank you so much again.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Dechi said:


> I would change her food. Food intolerance can cause a dog to vomit. Since dogs are most often allergic/intolerance to meat, try a different protein. Chicken and beef are often problematic. You could try fish, like salmon, or a different meat.


I will definitely start researching for food. From what everyone’s saying I think it’s the best if I should just see how it’ll be like with a different kibble. Thank you so much!


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Update:
We went to see the vet because she puked again right after eating. Vet actually couldn’t find a proper reason for the case, but she said that dobby’s immune system should get stronger. Poor thing had to have two shots, one for immune system and one for nausea and puking. After we came home she was breathing so fast, it was super concerning, I thought she was having an allergic reaction or something, so I sent a video to the vet again and she said that it might be because she’s got so afraid. After laying down with her and petting her constantly, and also rubbing her paws with some water just in case it’s because of the heat, she’s better, breathing fine right now. But it took her an hour to get better. Vet said she’ll sleep most of the day probably, and also gave us canned food for today and maybe for tomorrow.
About the vitamin shots, she is supposed to take two more of them, one on Saturday and another one on Thursday. But after seeing how she reacted (shaking terribly, breathing super fast) I don’t think i want her to have them. But since it’s what the vet says, I’m sure she knows much more than I do. But I’m still super confused about that as well..
I really hope her puking stops and whatever’s causing this ends soon. I don’t want any pets to be sick and in pain.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yeah, so I had a similar experience right when my Basil was 12 weeks too (Spoo) of trial and error to figure out what I needed to do differently

-First puke (~6:30am) on our morning walk, nasty yellow bile stuff. Google said it could be because she's not eating enough. Okay, bump up her food, I agree that I wasn't feeding her my Dr's recommended 1 1/2 cups 3x/day. She wasn't clearing her bowl so it didn't make sense to me to over-feed her (_insert parent guilt_)
-Second puke ~1 week later, chicken, her normal kibble, soft carrots from the garden - all normal food in her diet. I concluded she ate it too fast (because Dad made a too delicious breakfast for his spoiled baby girl, of course), so now I switched to a slow feeder (like the ones on Amazon) and brought the volume down a little. She had a play-date in an hour, so I just gave her 1/4-1/2 cup of kibble and nothing came back up after. Okay. 
-Third puke, yellow frothy - 8:30am @ ~79 degrees after a hard fetch session - I concluded it might be heat related.. okay, be more mindful to take more breaks and drink more water. This was scary to me because she wouldn't eat for ~4 hours after our hard morning exercise session and just wanted to sleep in the cold bathroom. I thought she would do anything for chicken, but she wasn't eating. So of course "the worst case scenarios" run through my head. She ended up getting her appetite back around 1pm after hand-feeding her chicken, but I was still worried.

So by the next day after her 3rd puke, we were in for our Dr's check-in for vaccines and I'm just come with a whole list of panic-striken-I've-already-played-the-worst-case-scenario and I'm on the brink of a nasty cry (maybe you've felt the same). 

My Dr consoled me, said I'm doing my best, and that _it's not uncommon for puppies to puke_.

It's been about 5 weeks and Basil hasn't had a mysterious throw-up since.... (She ate a dead beetle under grandpa's "supervision" recently, but that's not related to this.)

So, I'm willing to bet that you're doing your best and it will eventually stop... I just can't explain why. My puppy stopped puking _shrug_ so maybe your will too. I know it's scary.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Beckie has had many similar episodes and they were most likely caused by food intolerance. I could never foresee when they would happen. It’s been 3 years and I still haven’t found the cause but I’m very actively trying to find out, We’re seeing a dermatologist soon and she’s been on a strict food diet for the summer, because she had an episode in June.

Hopefully your pup gets better soon !


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Basil_the_Spoo said:


> Yeah, so I had a similar experience right when my Basil was 12 weeks too (Spoo) of trial and error to figure out what I needed to do differently
> 
> -First puke (~6:30am) on our morning walk, nasty yellow bile stuff. Google said it could be because she's not eating enough. Okay, bump up her food, I agree that I wasn't feeding her my Dr's recommended 1 1/2 cups 3x/day. She wasn't clearing her bowl so it didn't make sense to me to over-feed her (_insert parent guilt_)
> -Second puke ~1 week later, chicken, her normal kibble, soft carrots from the garden - all normal food in her diet. I concluded she ate it too fast (because Dad made a too delicious breakfast for his spoiled baby girl, of course), so now I switched to a slow feeder (like the ones on Amazon) and brought the volume down a little. She had a play-date in an hour, so I just gave her 1/4-1/2 cup of kibble and nothing came back up after. Okay.
> ...


I’m so glad that Basil stopped puking now. It really is scary when your pup is having an issue because of an unknown reason and no matter what you do, you’re just not able to prevent it from happening 100%. I am so anxious and she’s constantly under my supervision but even when I am watching her all the time, I can’t help but think that something is wrong with her and every sound that she makes that’s slightly weird, I find myself contemplating if I should call the vet already. 
Your situation with puking made me feel more hopeful though, I hope it’s something that Dobby will grow out of as well. Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It means a lot.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Beckie has had many similar episodes and they were most likely caused by food intolerance. I could never foresee when they would happen. It’s been 3 years and I still haven’t found the cause but I’m very actively trying to find out, We’re seeing a dermatologist soon and she’s been on a strict food diet for the summer, because she had an episode in June.
> 
> Hopefully your pup gets better soon !


Although I’m deeply sorry for Beckie, it feels nice to know that I’m not alone and that many dogs/puppies actually puke for no reason at all. I really think it’s about her food as well, maybe some dogs are just more sensitive than others when it comes to what they’re eating. So far Dobby hasn’t been a food motivated dog and that’s completely okay, as long as there isn’t an underlying cause.
Hope our lovely pets get better soon and thanks a lot for the reply.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Do you moisten the kibble? Given how tiny a small puppy's tummy is I suspect simply the swelling of the kibble as digestion starts could be enough to induce vomiting. I would be tempted to move her to a wet food, feeding at least three times a day for another few months.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

fjm said:


> Do you moisten the kibble? Given how tiny a small puppy's tummy is I suspect simply the swelling of the kibble as digestion starts could be enough to induce vomiting. I would be tempted to move her to a wet food, feeding at least three times a day for another few months.


She’s having wet food right now. I hope she doesn’t completely quit on having kibbles. Thank you so much for recommendation.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Do remember to transition food slowly, as long as she's keeping most of it down. Otherwise you might trigger diarrhea, which (especially when combined with vomiting) could quickly lead to dehydration. The one time I broke this rule was when Peggy couldn't keep any of the food down that her breeder sent home with her. After a few days of that, I put her on straight boiled white chicken as a tummy reset, and then slowly added a little new kibble to each chicken meal until eventually it was just the new kibble. Of course, toys do have that extra risk of hypoglycemia, so best to consult with your vet on diet changes.

And I'd be worried, too, about that reaction to the shot. My mini was once given an overdose by a vet, who miscalculated for her small size. Don't assume vets can't make mistakes. Express your concerns and advocate for your little girl.

Hoping she's feeling better tomorrow morning.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do remember to transition food slowly, as long as she's keeping most of it down. Otherwise you might trigger diarrhea, which (especially when combined with vomiting) could quickly lead to dehydration. The one time I broke this rule was when Peggy couldn't keep any of the food down that her breeder sent home with her. After a few days of that, I put her on straight boiled white chicken as a tummy reset, and then slowly added a little new kibble to each chicken meal until eventually it was just the new kibble. Of course, toys do have that extra risk of hypoglycemia, so best to consult with your vet on diet changes.
> 
> And I'd be worried, too, about that reaction to the shot. My mini was once given an overdose by a vet, who miscalculated for her small size. Don't assume vets can't make mistakes. Express your concerns and advocate for your little girl.
> 
> Hoping she's feeling better tomorrow morning.


She’ll get the second dosage tomorrow, I don’t think that reaction to the shot was normal, it was like a side affect. I also thought of an overdose. I’ll definitely share my concerns with the vet. 
Dobby’s been eating a special kind of canned food for sick tummies,she’s been super into it for today at least. At least she doesn’t puke that.. 
I don’t really know why people are against canned food, everyone says I should stick to the kibbles but right now Dobby can’t keep kibbles in her stomach.
I hope she doesn’t puke again and doesn’t show a reaction to the shot tomorrow. Thanks for the reply and sharing your opinions.


----------



## Toffee the toy poodle (Jul 14, 2020)

Late to the chat. 

My toy also went through a similar thing, vomiting bile. It was only a few times but we had a vet call anyway so we mentioned it. He also gave her a special wet food for digestive problems I see you've mentioned here. Sorry, I dont recall the brand or any key information like that. One can was for her about 2 days worth. It cleared it up and we haven't had any issues since, this was maybe 3 weeks ago.

I hope everything clears up! Best of luck


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Kibble is convenient, but the only benefit over canned I know of is that chewing may just possible help keep teeth clean, and even that is disputed. I assume he is on one of the sensitive stomach canned food - wonderful stuff! I would consider transitioning him to a suitable longer term canned food once she is definitely stable - I am sure your vet can advise. If a can is too large to get through quickly it usually freezes well - I tend to freeze in ice cube trays, bag up the cubes, and just take out enough for the next couple of meals.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Toffee the toy poodle said:


> Late to the chat.
> 
> My toy also went through a similar thing, vomiting bile. It was only a few times but we had a vet call anyway so we mentioned it. He also gave her a special wet food for digestive problems I see you've mentioned here. Sorry, I dont recall the brand or any key information like that. One can was for her about 2 days worth. It cleared it up and we haven't had any issues since, this was maybe 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I hope everything clears up! Best of luck


Are you still feeding her the wet food? If not, when did you stop and how did you start feeding her with the kibbles again? Did you mix the wet food with the kibbles?


----------



## Toffee the toy poodle (Jul 14, 2020)

We stopped after only one can. This lasted two days for her. We did not mix it with her kibble.

We went back to feeding her kibble the day after the can was done. We were fortunate that it cleared it all up after the one can


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

fjm said:


> Kibble is convenient, but the only benefit over canned I know of is that chewing may just possible help keep teeth clean, and even that is disputed. I assume he is on one of the sensitive stomach canned food - wonderful stuff! I would consider transitioning him to a suitable longer term canned food once she is definitely stable - I am sure your vet can advise. If a can is too large to get through quickly it usually freezes well - I tend to freeze in ice cube trays, bag up the cubes, and just take out enough for the next couple of meals.


Thank you so much for the reply. I’ve heard that once pets start to eat canned food, they hardly ever eat kibbles again. And that the canned food can cause them to be overweight. But I’m sure if I feed her correctly with the right kind of canned food and the right amount, it won’t be an issue. I think I’ll stick with the wet food for a while more even if she heals completely, assuming she’s just too young for kibbles. I believe it’ll be the best for her digestion. Once she’s a bit older I’ll start transitioning wet food with kibbles. 
Thank you so much!


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Toffee the toy poodle said:


> We stopped after only one can. This lasted two days for her. We did not mix it with her kibble.
> 
> We went back to feeding her kibble the day after the can was done. We were fortunate that it cleared it all up after the one can


That is good to hear, I worry that she’ll get used to wet food (she prefers that over kibbles and loves the taste) and will refuse to eat kibbles again. It’s good to hear that your pup didn’t have issues with that. Thank you so much for the reply!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

dobbythetoypoodle said:


> She’ll get the second dosage tomorrow, I don’t think that reaction to the shot was normal, it was like a side affect. I also thought of an overdose. I’ll definitely share my concerns with the vet.
> Dobby’s been eating a special kind of canned food for sick tummies,she’s been super into it for today at least. At least she doesn’t puke that..
> I don’t really know why people are against canned food, everyone says I should stick to the kibbles but right now Dobby can’t keep kibbles in her stomach.
> I hope she doesn’t puke again and doesn’t show a reaction to the shot tomorrow. Thanks for the reply and sharing your opinions.


I didn't realize anyone was against canned food. We use it alongside kibble, as it would be absurdly expensive for such a big dog's entire diet. I'd sooner feed raw or homemade. But for a toy, why not? It's not like kibble is perfect.

Good luck today! Keep us posted.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Update number 2:
Today she got the second dose of the vitamin shot. Vet said that it’s the best if we mix canned food with some kibbles, we did so and so far no puking! That’s good news.
Bad news is that after coming home and sleeping for two hours,she woke up not wanting to walk and being lethargic. I picked her up and she cried loudly, I’ve never seen her like that. After touching different parts of her body, I realised that she cries when I touch the left side of her leg/stomach (couldn’t determine exactly where but left side and not her upper body) , which is where she got the shot approximately.
I don’t know if it’s normal for puppies to be in pain after shots and cry when being touched, but I googled (not the most reliable source, I know) and it says that pain might occur and will probably go away in 24 hours.
Also, after waking up, she started to breathe fast again. Vet said that today’s shot wouldn’t do such side affect, but maybe her being so afraid from the environment in the clinic and hurting might cause her to have an emotional reaction. I’m wondering if she’s breathing fast after shots because of that reason, because she was very upset and afraid, or because it hurts to walk now and she got sad, so she is having an emotional reaction ? Or maybe she has panic attacks cause I’ve read that breathing like that might be a sign ?
I’m really worried about her. She’s only 3 months old and I think she’s a sensitive pup both physically and mentally. I actually can’t wait her to grow up and be stronger.
I’m really anxious... I hope she gets better soon.









This is her from yesterday, wanted everyone to see how cute she is❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rapid breathing sounds like pain to me. Or adrenaline. I don't really understand what these shots are.... It almost sounds like she's having a steroid reaction.









Steroids for Dogs: Pros & Cons - Whole Dog Journal


Owners love these effective drugs for the visible speed of their action but steroids for dogs should be used with care. Here's what to know.




www.whole-dog-journal.com





Do you have the exact name of what she's been receiving? Was that the last injection?

I wouldn't assume this vet is the right person to be treating your toy poodle. If your gut is telling you a treatment or diagnosis isn't right, I would seek another opinion. 

I went through probably a dozen vets before I found the right one for my mini.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

dobbythetoypoodle said:


> I don’t really know why people are against canned food


My vet advised against giving canned food & recommended dry kibble due to teeth health. He said moist food contributes to teeth decay, even with brushing, while dry kibble minimized tartar build-up (with regular brushing). My vet said the small dogs are more prone to poor dental hygiene because their mouths are so small - harder to brush the back teeth - compared to large breeds.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SMSP said:


> My vet advised against giving canned food & recommended dry kibble due to teeth health. He said moist food contributes to teeth decay, even with brushing, while dry kibble minimized tartar build-up (with regular brushing). My vet said the small dogs are more prone to poor dental hygiene because their mouths are so small - harder to brush the back teeth - compared to large breeds.


It seems there's much debate of this topic, but this makes sense to me:

"Since most kibbles contain a higher percentage of refined carbohydrates, dry dog foods could ultimately increase plaque and tartar levels — and thus cause more dental problems than they supposedly prevent."









Dry Dog Food and the Myth of Cleaner Teeth


Can eating kibble really produce cleaner teeth and prevent canine dental disease? Learn the surprising truth about dry dog food.




www.dogfoodadvisor.com





If I had a toy, I would probably feed homemade or high quality wet food, supplemented with raw bones for dental health.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

PeggyTheParti said:


> "Since most kibbles contain a higher percentage of refined carbohydrates, dry dog foods could ultimately increase plaque and tartar levels — and thus cause more dental problems than they supposedly prevent."


My vet is...human....deep breath...my vet may be wrong, sometimes...another deep breath...


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Do you have the exact name of what she's been receiving? Was that the last injection?


It should be listed on the bill you have from the vet. From a quick internet poke, I'd expect it to be a Vitamin B-12 injection which according to one site I don't know the reliability of, is sometimes used for digestive issues. I can say that human and canine systems are remarkably similar in many ways and my SIL developed a VB-12 deficiency which was affecting her GI system, so it's possible this is a valid treatment option for whatever the vet suspects is the problem.

Has the vet given a diagnosis, or talked about why they're using vitamin injection to treat your pup?

Some of my pups have had reactions to injections as if they're sore. This also happens with humans at times, so it isn't necessarily something to get overly concerned about.

When you refer to rapid breathing, have you done timed respiration counts in several situations like resting comfortably, after activity, sleeping? When my boys were still in early months like your little one is, they'd go into rapid breathing episodes for no discernible reason while just relaxing on the sofa with me. They must have grown out of it as I haven't even thought about it til you wrote of your experience.



dobbythetoypoodle said:


> because she was very upset and afraid, or because it hurts to walk now and she got sad, so she is having an emotional reaction ? Or maybe she has panic attacks *cause I’ve read that *breathing like that might be a sign ?
> I’m really worried about her. She’s only 3 months old and I think she’s a sensitive pup both physically and mentally.


You are reasonably concerned but try to remember that poodles are very sensitive to the emotions of others. In another thread, owners have written of how their anxiety increased their dogs anxiety, which cycled back and they all found themselves in a loop. Try to relax and think positively. She is still quite young, and very cute btw. Parts inside and out are growing and changing all the time.

I also want to caution you about where you get your medical internet information from. You'll find info and experience from poodle owners here. I take my medical information from medical sites such as VCA Hospitals, petmd, DVM360, Merck Veterinary Manual.

I have questions to try to get things sorted.

Is she still vomiting some days?
If so, is it still about the same time each day?
When not recovering from vet visit, is she otherwise still acting normally?
Is she still peeing and pooping normally?
What food is she on now and how many times has it changed since your first post?
Are you still feeding three times a day and at the same times as you were?

Your vet has done some testing which doesn't give a clear reason for the vomiting but thinks her immune system should be stronger and gave her an injection for that.
What was that injection?
What was the anti-nausea injection given?

In the last week or so, has she had different injections for: 
immune system?
anti-nausea?
vitamins?
and
vaccination?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

SMSP said:


> My vet is...human....deep breath...my vet may be wrong, sometimes...another deep breath...


Lol. I try to think of it more as: This stuff isn't necessarily black and white. I like vets that acknowledge that and are open to discussion.

Our current vet, who was wonderful with Gracie, is proving a little less wonderful for Peggy. She seems to blame everything on the fact that we declined early spay. That kind of rigid thinking doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Our current vet, who was wonderful with Gracie, is proving a little less wonderful for Peggy. She seems to blame everything on the fact that we declined early spay. That kind of rigid thinking doesn't sit well with me.


I'd try to find a different vet at this point. Sure, she's only human, but it displays a way of thinking would not be beneficial if there was a big problem. We use VCA vet hospitals, if you have any over on the other side, and they really haven't pushed Fluffy to be fixed at all. And I assume that they would have no problems if I asked them for a titer, one of the questions I asked a different, privately-owned vet clinic when we were searching (and got a nasty, know-it-all answer (which was actually wrong and also very rigidly thinking) from that private clinic's receptionist, because I had difficulties pronouncing the word). It's the one time that I would recommend a chain over a small business. Completely different experience, even with the current circumstances. They really know their stuff, and how to handle dogs, too!

As to the topic of wet food, I would be perfectly fine feeding both dogs it if it wasn't so expensive. When Fluffy has tummy issues, it's the only thing he'll eat (and helps me know how much water he's getting). I like both the Nutro and Blue Buffalo brands, although I think Freshpet has some as well. You would want to brush the teeth regularly if you were to use wet food all the time, though, just as you would with any diet.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Rapid breathing sounds like pain to me. Or adrenaline. I don't really understand what these shots are.... It almost sounds like she's having a steroid reaction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the second vet so far. She was supposed to be a really good one but after so many questionable events, I’m not sure if i can trust her 100%. I agree that it’s time for another change. 
I don’t really know what the injection is called. I think it’s vitamins combined together. I honestly didn’t think it would have a specific name, thought it was just “vitamins”. I guess I’m inexperienced (I’m sure it was obvious anyways but this is the first time i have a puppy).
I know for a fact that it wasn’t steroids though.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

SMSP said:


> My vet advised against giving canned food & recommended dry kibble due to teeth health. He said moist food contributes to teeth decay, even with brushing, while dry kibble minimized tartar build-up (with regular brushing). My vet said the small dogs are more prone to poor dental hygiene because their mouths are so small - harder to brush the back teeth - compared to large breeds.


I guess my goal is to go back to kibbles. It’s not really convenient when I have to wake up at 4.30 to get some food out from the fridge, so that it isn’t so cold when it’s time for her to eat (yes, she wakes up around 5 in the morning😅).
Also, whatever is best for her health. If it’ll be better for her teeth, then there’s another reason to pick kibbles.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> I'd try to find a different vet at this point. Sure, she's only human, but it displays a way of thinking would not be beneficial if there was a big problem. We use VCA vet hospitals, if you have any over on the other side, and they really haven't pushed Fluffy to be fixed at all. And I assume that they would have no problems if I asked them for a titer, one of the questions I asked a different, privately-owned vet clinic when we were searching (and got a nasty, know-it-all answer (which was actually wrong and also very rigidly thinking) from that private clinic's receptionist, because I had difficulties pronouncing the word). It's the one time that I would recommend a chain over a small business. Completely different experience, even with the current circumstances. They really know their stuff, and how to handle dogs, too!
> 
> As to the topic of wet food, I would be perfectly fine feeding both dogs it if it wasn't so expensive. When Fluffy has tummy issues, it's the only thing he'll eat (and helps me know how much water he's getting). I like both the Nutro and Blue Buffalo brands, although I think Freshpet has some as well. You would want to brush the teeth regularly if you were to use wet food all the time, though, just as you would with any diet.


I agree with everything you’re saying. The vet we see right now has a small business, privately owned vet clinic. I’m not so sure about her right now. But it feels nice to know that everyone thought twice about their vets- or maybe even more- because I was starting to think that I’m just making a huge deal out of everything. But after seeing your comments, I see that it’s actually normal to dislike suggestions that professionals offer. 
Dobby’s stomach definitely got better with the canned food. I think it’s a good alternative and is handy in some situations. I’ll always try to have some available at home.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

A splash of hot water from the kettle, or even the tap if it is safe, takes care of bringing food up to room temperature, and ensures good hydration as well! Or just a few seconds in a microwave on defrost. 

I am not at all convinced that kibble is better for the teeth - most dogs seem to swallow it whole in any case. Regular brushing, or chewing on suitable bones and toys, are far more effective. I would highly recommend getting Dobbly used to having her teeth brushed as soon as you are through this tummy upset (probably not a good idea to introduce anything new just at the moment, even toothpaste!). But it is good to have a dog that can and wil eat a range of foods - scrambled eggs can be particularly useful in an emergency.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> It should be listed on the bill you have from the vet. From a quick internet poke, I'd expect it to be a Vitamin B-12 injection which according to one site I don't know the reliability of, is sometimes used for digestive issues. I can say that human and canine systems are remarkably similar in many ways and my SIL developed a VB-12 deficiency which was affecting her GI system, so it's possible this is a valid treatment option for whatever the vet suspects is the problem.
> 
> Has the vet given a diagnosis, or talked about why they're using vitamin injection to treat your pup?
> 
> ...


Vet says that she’s giving her vitamin injections because her immune system is weak and she still hasn’t completed vaccinations. She also said that Dobby might get sick if vaccinations were to be done right now because she’s not strong enough.

I also think that it’s normal that she feels sore. But it was the first time I saw her being in pain + when she was also being lethargic it was all too much. But now that I thought about that more, I think it’s just that her body hurts, and she doesn’t want to run or jump around as she would usually because of that. 

Her rapid breathing was definitely noticeable. Nothing like how she is regularly. She only breathes like that occasionally when she’s sleeping. (Which I think is about her dreaming.)

I try to look for realiable sources on internet but when I get anxious I tend to search everything online, every single page that i can find that’s related to the topic.Which is making me even worse because I get so confused thanks to information overload. Next time I will google the sites you suggested.

To answer the questions:
-She didn’t puke again. The last time was when we went to see the vet, cause she puked in the afternoon after eating her meal. After that, she’s started to have canned food. Which seemed to help a lot, she loves the food and she doesn’t have issues with it. It’s for sensitive tummies. She hasn’t lost her appetite, she runs after me as I’m walking around home with her food bowl in my hand.
- She’s acting normal on a casual day when we’re not seeing the vet. After she recovers from whatever happened because of the treatment (side affects,being sore or being afraid from the vet and the clinic environment), she is completely fine. 
-Her pooping and peeing are both normal, nothing unusual or bad. 

She used to have only kibbles, then for a day she had the canned food only. Her last two meals have been some kibbles and some of the canned food together. She used to eat three times a day when she was having just kibbles. Now she eats less in portions but more frequently, like every three hours or so.
I don’t know the names of the injections, which makes me seem like an irresponsible puppy owner. But I just didn’t know/think they would have names, vet told me that one is for nausea and one is vitamins for immune system and i was just fine with that information, thinking it’s what everyone receives. Didn’t think that I’d need scientific names. But I definitely need some more explanation from her. I will check the bill whenever I can (Dobby is on my lap sleeping therefore I’ve became a statue)
She didn’t get anything else last week or so. No treatment. She got tested for parvovirus and they checked her blood for infections. (that was another vet who checked all those and he said that she doesn’t have anything bad going on) but she didn’t get injections,vaccinations or pills.

I truly appreciate your questions, they cleared my mind a lot.I really stress myself, you’re right about her sensing my anxiety. I can’t help because it’s my first puppy and she’s been in so many confusing situations. I feel like I have to think about every single detail. 
Right now I truly think that when she puked a few times it was because she didn’t like the kibble that I was feeding her with for whatever reason, and all I needed to do was to change her diet. If I didn’t see a vet and just gave her some canned food for sensitive stomach, I think she’d be fine. Maybe she doesn’t need the questionable injections, since they make her sick for a bit with the pain or side affects and she’s fine otherwise. I think the vet experience was traumatic for her and it wasn’t needed, she is in pain and got so afraid there. That made her upset.I might consider not having the third dose of the “vitamins that are good for immune system” shot. Maybe it’s the best to see how she is first, go on with vaccinations when the time comes and if anything happens about her nausea, I’ll just give her canned food or some chicken and rice.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

fjm said:


> I am not at all convinced that kibble is better for the teeth - most dogs seem to swallow it whole in any case.


I second this. A dog's teeth aren't designed for grinding up food. Peggy gives a single crunch and then a swallow. 

Her food doesn't swell when soaked, but many do. Imagine what that feels like in a tiny belly! It's easy to test this out yourself: Just add tap water to a few kibbles and let them sit for an hour. I've seen some double in size. 

Peggy's Farmina softens but doesn't change in size. Her Honest Kitchen turns to a lovely mush.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

fjm said:


> A splash of hot water from the kettle, or even the tap if it is safe, takes care of bringing food up to room temperature, and ensures good hydration as well! Or just a few seconds in a microwave on defrost.
> 
> I am not at all convinced that kibble is better for the teeth - most dogs seem to swallow it whole in any case. Regular brushing, or chewing on suitable bones and toys, are far more effective. I would highly recommend getting Dobbly used to having her teeth brushed as soon as you are through this tummy upset (probably not a good idea to introduce anything new just at the moment, even toothpaste!). But it is good to have a dog that can and wil eat a range of foods - scrambled eggs can be particularly useful in an emergency.


Weirdly enough she gagged when I gave the food with a splash of hot water in it. Probably a coincidence but me being extra paranoid about everything, I just started to wake up super early to fix that😂. Will go back to hot water method. 

I actually purchased the toothpaste and the toothbrush just a few days before she got sick but didn’t have the chance to start adding that into her routine. Thought that it would be better because of the reason you’ve mentioned. I’ve also heard that there are some toys that clean their teeth, you just squeeze the toothpaste in and they play with it. I’m sure Dobby would love the concept since she likes bites everything.I don’t know if those toys are as good as a traditional toothbrush and toothpaste but I might try both.
Thanks for the tips!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think you are on the right track - being completely responsible for the well-being of a tiny baby for the first time is pretty overwhelming, and with diarrhoea and vomiting, especially in a very small puppy, it is always best to err on the side of caution. Dehydration and hypoglycaemia can be very dangerous.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

dobbythetoypoodle said:


> I don’t know the names of the injections, which makes me seem like an irresponsible puppy owner. But I just didn’t know/think they would have names, vet told me that one is for nausea and one is vitamins for immune system and i was just fine with that information, thinking it’s what everyone receives. Didn’t think that I’d need scientific names. But I definitely need some more explanation from her. I will check the bill whenever I can (Dobby is on my lap sleeping therefore I’ve became a statue)


You don't seem even a little bit like an irresponsible puppy owner. Inexperience is not irresponsibility. Something else that doesn't come naturally to many is to question the vet (or any person you are paying for their services) about what they're doing and why. 

I've always been a questioner and PF has helped me to learn what to ask and what to look for. Whether it's a doctor for yourself or family, a plumber to fix my leaking pipes, a mechanic to fix my car, a vet to help my puppy stay in the best of health for the longest time, I want them to be someone that I can ask questions of, to learn from, and to feel like we're partners in whatever needs doing. 

If they don't like being asked questions, they're not the *____* for me or my *__*. I usually close any conversations with "What am I not asking? What else should I know?".

I'm not saying that anyone else needs to be this way, but to say that it's ok to ask.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

fjm said:


> I think you are on the right track - being completely responsible for the well-being of a tiny baby for the first time is pretty overwhelming, and with diarrhoea and vomiting, especially in a very small puppy, it is always best to err on the side of caution. Dehydration and hypoglycaemia can be very dangerous.


Thankfully she doesn’t have diarrhoea and she doesn’t puke anymore (might happen anytime soon but still, for now). Thank you so much for the support!


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> You don't seem even a little bit like an irresponsible puppy owner. Inexperience is not irresponsibility. Something else that doesn't come naturally to many is to question the vet (or any person you are paying for their services) about what they're doing and why.
> 
> I've always been a questioner and PF has helped me to learn what to ask and what to look for. Whether it's a doctor for yourself or family, a plumber to fix my leaking pipes, a mechanic to fix my car, a vet to help my puppy stay in the best of health for the longest time, I want them to be someone that I can ask questions of, to learn from, and to feel like we're partners in whatever needs doing.
> 
> ...


I also would like to ask so many questions, and I do anyways! I even get shy at this point because I think I bore the vet with my nonstop questions, I visited the place so frequently last week, also called her pretty much every other day and so many text messages.. I just can’t act cocky and take risks as if I know what I’m doing so well. I have to learn and grow with Dobby since it’s the first time I’m having a dog. And I think learning never stops, especially with a situation where so many different things can happen, like this one. One day it’s her stomach, the other day she has something else that’s completly different. 
How can the vet expect me to be calm and not so worried when I am left with questions in my head and feel like it’s not okay to ask as many questions as i would like to ask?

I started to think that I was overreacting and being an annoying person towards the vet but you’re absolutely right. I’m paying for the service and my pup is involved in the situation. I’m just trying to do the best things I can do to have her healthy and happy.

The vet is a good person I’m sure, but I might consider having a change. Her decisions are questionable and so is her behaviour for making me feel the way I do as her client.
I hope i do whatever is best for Dobby.
Thanks for the comforting reply! Made me feel better about myself for sure.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Never dismiss your feelings. You are paying for a service and are learning. We just got a puppy, 2 lbs shih tzu.. his appetite was off and I had the vet check him on last Wednesday. I mentioned in another thread how well behaved he was for a puppy and that concerned me. The vet checked him over and said he was fine. Well Friday night he had a bout of loose poop and again Saturday morning. Back to the vet he went. I said look I really don't have a good feeling something is not right. I asked the vet to check him for coccidia and giardia. Well he did puppy has coccidia and tested positive for Parvo. Puppy was previously inoculated by breeders vet. I just had this gut feeling ...so go with your instincts . I think for now on when I get a new puppy I am go ing to insist that those test be done on his "well visit". I always take my pups the first appointment I can get that 1st week after getting them.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> Never dismiss your feelings. You are paying for a service and are learning. We just got a puppy, 2 lbs shih tzu.. his appetite was off and I had the vet check him on last Wednesday. I mentioned in another thread how well behaved he was for a puppy and that concerned me. The vet checked him over and said he was fine. Well Friday night he had a bout of loose poop and again Saturday morning. Back to the vet he went. I said look I really don't have a good feeling something is not right. I asked the vet to check him for coccidia and giardia. Well he did puppy has coccidia and tested positive for Parvo. Puppy was previously inoculated by breeders vet. I just had this gut feeling ...so go with your instincts . I think for now on when I get a new puppy I am go ing to insist that those test be done on his "well visit". I always take my pups the first appointment I can get that 1st week after getting them.


I also got the tests done. I really hope your puppy is doing well right now. Wishing him to get better soon. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> Never dismiss your feelings. You are paying for a service and are learning. We just got a puppy, 2 lbs shih tzu.. his appetite was off and I had the vet check him on last Wednesday. I mentioned in another thread how well behaved he was for a puppy and that concerned me. The vet checked him over and said he was fine. Well Friday night he had a bout of loose poop and again Saturday morning. Back to the vet he went. I said look I really don't have a good feeling something is not right. I asked the vet to check him for coccidia and giardia. Well he did puppy has coccidia and tested positive for Parvo. Puppy was previously inoculated by breeders vet. I just had this gut feeling ...so go with your instincts . I think for now on when I get a new puppy I am go ing to insist that those test be done on his "well visit". I always take my pups the first appointment I can get that 1st week after getting them.


Oh wow! Good call, Mufar, but I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope puppy makes a quick and full recovery.

I'm happy to hear Dobby is on the mend.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

dobbythetoy....when I make the puppy food I do a daily batch. I actually pour hot water on it a leave it for over an hour until it is all soaked in and there are no hard parts in the food. There are times I have even grinder the food up first to make it easier of the pups . I think my pup due to his issues, especially the combination he just would not eat. I picked up some ground chicken boiled it and man he is now gobbling it up. He is drinking and eliminating so I feel confident we are on the road to recovery. This morning he threw up some food and had some dirreah followed by a firm stool. He may have eaten a little too much yesterday after not eating. He will go back to the vet for a recheck tomorrow. So glad we made decision at this point to treat him ourselves so that we can see he is not stressed and know exactly what he is up too. And thanks Peggytheparti, sometimes you just need to listen to your gut feelings.


----------



## dobbythetoypoodle (Sep 3, 2020)

Mufar42 said:


> dobbythetoy....when I make the puppy food I do a daily batch. I actually pour hot water on it a leave it for over an hour until it is all soaked in and there are no hard parts in the food. There are times I have even grinder the food up first to make it easier of the pups . I think my pup due to his issues, especially the combination he just would not eat. I picked up some ground chicken boiled it and man he is now gobbling it up. He is drinking and eliminating so I feel confident we are on the road to recovery. This morning he threw up some food and had some dirreah followed by a firm stool. He may have eaten a little too much yesterday after not eating. He will go back to the vet for a recheck tomorrow. So glad we made decision at this point to treat him ourselves so that we can see he is not stressed and know exactly what he is up too. And thanks Peggytheparti, sometimes you just need to listen to your gut feelings.


I am happy to hear that your pup is recovering. I think Dobby also is. She’s been eating mixture of canned food and kibbles. Kibbles get softer when I wait for 15 mins or so. I heard chicken is great too, and from what you’re saying, it definitely is worth trying. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I second this. A dog's teeth aren't designed for grinding up food. Peggy gives a single crunch and then a swallow.
> 
> Her food doesn't swell when soaked, but many do. Imagine what that feels like in a tiny belly! It's easy to test this out yourself: Just add tap water to a few kibbles and let them sit for an hour. I've seen some double in size.
> 
> Peggy's Farmina softens but doesn't change in size. Her Honest Kitchen turns to a lovely mush.


This made me laugh as Renn is the only dog I ever had that chewed his food. Not sure if he still does I will watch him but he would take a few pieces and you could watch him chew. I always suspected he was different. LOL


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> This made me laugh as Renn is the only dog I ever had that chewed his food. Not sure if he still does I will watch him but he would take a few pieces and you could watch him chew. I always suspected he was different. LOL


That made me laugh! Maybe he's got a little cow DNA way back in his pedigree.  Sounds adorable.


----------



## specie (Feb 27, 2014)

Dechi said:


> I would change her food. Food intolerance can cause a dog to vomit. Since dogs are most often allergic/intolerant to meat, try a different protein. Chicken and beef are often problematic. You could try fish, like salmon, or a different meat.


Interesting. My moyen had GI issues, and our vet (who has danes, which are very GI intensive) said she should be on chicken only, that it's a good protein for poodles. We followed her advice and it worked. Also no GF, get kibble w/rice, oats... She eats mostly Fromm's Chicken a la Veg, with fresh chicken added. Every case is different! I had a maltese with chronic GI issues (vomiting & diarrhea) and the fix for her was lamb only, and tylan powder forever. She weighed 6.9 pounds, and when she had an episode it was a huge deal because she was so little and dehydrated easily. She'd go to go to the vet and get a sub-Q shot (sub-cutaneous fluids).


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

specie said:


> My moyen had GI issues, and our vet (who has danes, which are very GI intensive) said she should be on chicken only, that it's a good protein for poodles. We followed her advice and it worked. Also no GF, get kibble w/rice, oats... She eats mostly Fromm's Chicken a la Veg, with fresh chicken added. Every case is different!


Yes, no « one size fits all » solution unfortunately. Finding the culprit is a long process and a different one for every dog. Sometimes it’s not even the food.


----------

